# Monthly Midland Meet â€" March... Cancelled



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

*This months meeting is cancelled*

Our next meeting will be on Wednesday 31st March. We have decided to change the venue to a more traditional type pub with good old English type grub.

Herons Nest
Warwick Road
Knowle
Solihull
B93 0EE

http://www.pubfoodguide.co.uk/pubs/soli ... s-nest.htm

(Has a nice big car park!)

All pub meets to be held on Wednesday evenings 7.00 to 7.30ish Â

31st March
28th April
26th May
30th June
28th July
25th August
29th September
27th October
24th November
15th December (Christmas dinner)

Please feel free to post your replies.

Thank you for your support and we look forward to seeing you.

Col


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

ColDi,

Sorry, I missed your first meet, got caught-up in other events of life & missed this one !
Hope to make this next one, as you have picked my early-shift week again, well done !!

Regards
Geoff (Jagman)


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Yeah, I should think so, we changed it just for you  cos you only eat chips ;D ;D ;D

See you next time Geoff 8)


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

cannot make it 31st march :-[.Ill be in Tenerife. ;D I hope to put some of the faces to the names soon. Do you ever have sunday meets in the midlands.


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Unfortunately, I'm at work for the March and April ones but, hopefuly, I should be able to do the May one.

Bec


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Hilly10 and Bec

Thanks for your replies, we hope to see you in a month or two :wink:


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Is there anyone else interested in coming along.

Thanks

Col


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

Col / Di ,

Unable to make your meet tonight due to giving my brother a lift to Lincoln Audi to collect his A4 Cabriolet this afternoon.
Unfortunately we will not be back in time to attend your drinkies.
Apologies, but good enough reason ? !
Next time ?

Regards
Geoff (Jagman)


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks Geoff, looks like this one's cancelled, maybe try again next month, thatâ€™s if people are interested :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

I'm in Brum for a meeting on April 28th - can I join your meeting (please!)?


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Of course you can W  I'll post an April thread soon 8) will you be in ya new mota :?:


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

Col / Di ,

Thanks for the acknowledgement, I am always interested in meeting & visiting pubs (with or without grub)...good company helps !
Keep trying the dates/venues, I'm sure summer will bring a better response !!

Regards
Geoff (Jagman)


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Col - blinking well hope so!

just waiting for a call from Audi CS - seems to be a bit of confusion over exactly where it is....
It could be 
a) still in the depot (wherever that is?)
b) on a transporter (most likely)
c) in the dealer, but no one has called me......

whatever, should indeed have my new toy by then!


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks guys and we look forward to seeing you at the next meet, lets hope a few more turn up next time, otherwise â€˜Iâ€™m taking my bat homeâ€™   only joking :wink:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

We're in now Stratford, rather than Switzerland, so perhaps we can start coming to these meets? Can we come out to play, please?  

Pete (& Em, although she doesn't know it yet!)


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

CH_Peter said:


> We're in now Stratford, rather than Switzerland, so perhaps we can start coming to these meets? Can we come out to play, please?
> 
> Pete (& Em, although she doesn't know it yet!)


Yes, but you'd better tell your parents where you are going :lol:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Let's hope they don't find out, eh? I'll sneak out the back door... :wink:

Pete


----------

